# Veteran paramedic killed



## enjoynz (Dec 27, 2011)

I heard this on our news here in NZ and thought I'd post the news article, as none of our Aussie members have as yet.
Thoughts and  prayers go out to his family and friends at this sad time!

Story as attached.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...ed-canyon-rescue/story-e6frg6nf-1226230306802


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2011)

*"Botched" is a little harsh?*

Sorry to read about that.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 27, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Sorry to read about that.



That's Australian reporters for you...they see things pretty 'cut and dry' most of the time and report as such.


----------



## Squad51 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sad story.  Thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## Martyn (Dec 28, 2011)

> According to police, the winch cable to Mr Wilson was somehow compromised, forcing the rescue crew in the helicopter to cut the line to the 41-year-old father of three.


 
Huh?


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2011)

abah? Cut the cabel?


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Black box analysed in paramedic death probe*

Here is another link with a little more info.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-12-28/black-box-analysed-in-paramedic-death-probe/3750058

It says he was injured before they cut the winch line.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 28, 2011)

Just as an FYI.  In the States any external cargo, people on a line included, may be cut in an emergency.  Such as the cable is going to bring down the helicopter or any other reason the pilot and crew see fit.  I believe the warning I got was, "If the pilot wants to, he can kill you."

EDIT: After reading the second story it re-iterates what I said.  (or I re-iterate it depending on what order you read it in  ).


----------



## Cawolf86 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad to hear  Best wishes to his family and friends.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure it was a very painful decision for the crew to make, as well


----------

